# Dormant Grass ID



## LAlawnnut (Feb 11, 2019)

Can you guys tell me if this looks like mostly Bermuda? This is various parts of the yard that are all still dormant.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

I could be wrong, but it looks like Bermuda germinating.


----------



## Wes (Feb 15, 2017)

It's hard to tell, but it almost looks like St. Augustine. Can you pull out a runner and take a pic from 1-2 feet away with something in the picture for scale?


----------



## LAlawnnut (Feb 11, 2019)

Stro3579 said:


> I could be wrong, but it looks like Bermuda germinating.


I thought so but I'm absolutely terrible at grass and weed identification currently



Wes said:


> It's hard to tell, but it almost looks like St. Augustine. Can you pull out a runner and take a pic from 1-2 feet away with something in the picture for scale?


I will try to get one this afternoon. Does it seem thin for st aug? I know they "sodded" but they did an absolutely terrible job. They didn't do anything to make sure it took so I think I have a thick thatch layer and it's very uneven. Plus a lack of weed control has cause about 40% of the front and 70% of the back to be weeds


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Looks like centipede to me with maybe some bermuda mixed in.


----------



## LAlawnnut (Feb 11, 2019)

Jacob_S said:


> Looks like centipede to me with maybe some bermuda mixed in.


That is not what I wanted to hear. If I can confirm it's centipede I may just glyphosate the whole yard and plant Bermuda seed


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Those close up pics look way more like my front yard, centipede, than my back yard, bermuda. Not sure where in Louisiana you are, but centipede seems to be the popular builder sod in this area unless it is a "higher end" subdivision.


----------



## LAlawnnut (Feb 11, 2019)

Jacob_S said:


> Those close up pics look way more like my front yard, centipede, than my back yard, bermuda. Not sure where in Louisiana you are, but centipede seems to be the popular builder sod in this area unless it is a "higher end" subdivision.


Certainly would not be in the high end category. I will try to pull some pieces tonight and upload more pictures to see


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

Looks like centipede to me too. Bermuda blades would be closer to the size of that poa.


----------



## LAlawnnut (Feb 11, 2019)

N LA Hacker said:


> Looks like centipede to me too. Bermuda blades would be closer to the size of that poa.


Which is the poa?


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

Didn't work... see below.


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

The circled vegetation looks like poa to me.


----------



## LAlawnnut (Feb 11, 2019)

Thank you. I was thinking all that was Bermuda so I was going to kill all the weeds with the Bermuda Triangle but if it's centipede I may use my glyphosate and get some Bermuda seed


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

I'd still pull a runner for ID. More information won't hut.


----------



## LAlawnnut (Feb 11, 2019)

I will pull a couple tonight. If I just grab at the base it should pull it up right?


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

I vote centipede also, my Bermuda is dormant and not looking like those pics.


----------



## LAlawnnut (Feb 11, 2019)

Brackin4au said:


> I vote centipede also, my Bermuda is dormant and not looking like those pics.


That's not particularly what I wanted to hear but it is what it is. I will pull samples tonight to get verification and go from there


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

This one is centipede with bermuda mixed in. The bermuda is what's green.

This is all centipede.


----------



## LAlawnnut (Feb 11, 2019)

Here are some pictures of runners


----------



## LAlawnnut (Feb 11, 2019)

Jacob_S said:


> This one is centipede with bermuda mixed in. The bermuda is what's green.
> 
> This is all centipede.


You'd say mostly centipede with a little Bermuda?


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Those definitely look like centipede runners.

Unless you just really want Bermuda, I know I do, centipede can look really good with far less input. During the summer my centipede stands out from the neighbors due to things I do


----------



## LAlawnnut (Feb 11, 2019)

Jacob_S said:


> Those definitely look like centipede runners.
> 
> Unless you just really want Bermuda, I know I do, centipede can look really good with far less input. During the summer my centipede stands out from the neighbors due to things I do


I have a good bit of centipede, but I like for a darker green. I can't get a reel so whatever I have would probably be rotary at 1.5


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

I've been cutting my centipede with my rotary, will use the reel on it this year. But I do keep mine a little darker by hitting it with iron.


----------



## Wes (Feb 15, 2017)

I'm not well versed in centipede, which is most likely why my original thought was St. Augustine, but those runners don't look like St. Augustine.

Someone who is familiar with Centipede please correct me if I'm wrong, but I think I remember reading something about Centipede not liking a lot of nitrogen. If LAlawnut were to fertilize with N according to Bermuda requirements would it harm the Centipede enough to allow the Bermuda to take over?


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Over applying N will absolutely harm centipede, I tried this a few years ago. The problem last time I tried it was I didnt at the time have enough Bermuda to make this work. I now do in one section and will try it again this year along with using my reel to help promote a healthy Bermuda growth.


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

Yep, definitely centipede.


----------



## LAlawnnut (Feb 11, 2019)

Thanks for the confirmation guys. I'm going to spray some stuff and get the weeds killed and then see how much centipede is there. I may use Bermuda seed and seed around it and let it fill in ir if there isn't much actual grass then I will probably just kill it all and start fresh


----------

